# RBO score's from 03-14-2010



## passthru24 (Mar 14, 2010)

All of us at RBO would like to Thank each and everyone of you for coming out and sharing the fellowship and shooting with us.We had a great day of fun and Laughed alot,despite the cold and wind.Thanks to RAC for the whipping,also Columbus crew,Ala. gang,C'town,and YC guys.If we forgot anyone sorry.Score's can be seen at www.riverbottomoutdoors.net We had 91 shooters today,Great Shoot !! Also Thanks for the hard work from the RBO Pro Staff and my Loving Wife Kim, Thanks Again and we'll see everyone at RAC Mar. 21.


----------



## codzilla86 (Mar 14, 2010)

the scores are not up on your website  where can i find them?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 14, 2010)

codzilla86 said:


> the scores are not up on your website  where can i find them?



Yea, what he said


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Rbo*

This was a great shoot today at RBO... Had a great time today shooting and just taking to people. hope everyone comes out and shoots redneck archery club (RAC) this coming weekend on march 21st. they put on a great shoot down there too and are some really nice people .. hope to see yall there..


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep I would also like to thank everyone for the great shoot and all the laughs. We may poke and smack talk each other but in he end everyone I get to meet is a great bunch of people. I hope our wind tunnel I mean pipe line was  to rough on yall.  Thanks agian to all clubs that made it and everyone else also.


----------



## beastridge (Mar 14, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I hope our wind tunnel I mean pipe line was  to rough on yall.


Wind tunnel blew me away... 2 down coming into it... 13 down coming out of it. Oh well you can't win em all. But like the Terminator said, " I'll be back!"


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Score's*

Ok,,,The Score's are hopefully being posted soon...Chill


----------



## Big John (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok up now!!!!


----------



## boodiddly (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome shoot as allways guys. 3rd time i've been  to ur shoot. class act. appreciate what u guys do for the spoort. look frwd to coming back. keep columbus in mind. we need the support. new shooter but u guys make it worth coming back for. look forward to seeing u again soon. THANKS.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 15, 2010)

*Great Shoot*

Had a great time shooting out there. The wind tunnel did get a few points. 
There is something fishy going on though. Each time I come shoot there is always someone that beats me by two. That name is only on there when I come shoot. I think I got you figured out now Passthru. You better be like these little guys cause I got something for you.


Great shoot guys!


----------



## USMCBowman (Mar 15, 2010)

Great shoot!  We had 4 shooters from Rock Ridge Hunt club and we all had a great time.  Look forward to the next one.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Ok up now!!!!



BIG JOHN, Why were you holding back?  Don't you usually drive them into the 180's and 190's?  Did you drink your V8 before you went?


----------



## Big John (Mar 15, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> BIG JOHN, Why were you holding back?  Don't you usually drive them into the 180's and 190's?  Did you drink your V8 before you went?



LOL It was a bad day "of shooting" for sure but I had fun. I will get it next time...


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2010)

Rip and I got the same score. U suck as bad as I. LOL


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 15, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Rip and I got the same score. U suck as bad as I. LOL



At about target 10 I started gettin a big head. I was shootin good, so I started shootin for the 14 ring. I hit it and I wouldn't stop shootin at them then. Didn't take long for a good score to turn bad. So yes after all the 8's I got from shootin at the 14 ring. My score sucked.


----------



## Brian from GA (Mar 15, 2010)

"Barbar" in Open Money.... isn't that a cartoon elephant?


----------



## BlakeB (Mar 15, 2010)

Babar, Barber , same thing.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought it was "Dumbo"


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 15, 2010)

Had a great time meeting all you good folks at the shoot !!

what a great group of people both running an participating ....gonna have to get back to shootin myself after I seen all the fun you all were having


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 15, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> Had a great time meeting all you good folks at the shoot !!
> 
> what a great group of people both running an participating ....gonna have to get back to shootin myself after I seen all the fun you all were having



It was a blast to sit there and shoot the bull all afternoon. I got home a little later than I wanted to sunday night but it was worth the laughes I had!


----------



## fatmacsumo (Mar 15, 2010)

where was you at hardy we missed you and your brother dansby with yalls pink camo speedo's and pink arrows
see yall at yomama creek sunday.yc3d sighning off


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 15, 2010)

I shot somewhere in the mountains of N. GA on Saturday.  Went to Gainesville Sunday.


----------



## codzilla86 (Mar 16, 2010)

who was that mcfadden guy that won the open money class? didn't he shoot the bow novice class at the shoot before/ Did he have a open class setup or was he still shooting pins against everyone else with movable sights? I guess what im asking is did he get new equpment or was he just that good? Any info?????


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## BlakeB (Mar 18, 2010)

codzilla86 said:


> who was that mcfadden guy that won the open money class? didn't he shoot the bow novice class at the shoot before/ Did he have a open class setup or was he still shooting pins against everyone else with movable sights? I guess what im asking is did he get new equpment or was he just that good? Any info?????



Looks like no more novice to me. Good shooting.


----------

